# NASA scientists send music in time capsule into space...................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

The scientists decide on the best of different genres and eras. They send: Bach, Beethoven,Bartok,Ellington,Miles,Chuck Berry,Beatles.

Off into the far reaches of the universe it goes for 1000 years.

After 1000 years we get a capsule back from a distant, advanced alien civilization.
The capsule contains a historic message from the aliens.

It says " Send more Chuck Berry".


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

_Could _happen!

Thank God we didn't send any Celine Dion... Or maybe we should send _her _and not _her music_!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

No Dowland? No Berg?


----------



## SottoVoce (Jul 29, 2011)

Maybe we can send Stockhausen to scare the aliens off and make sure they never want to invade us.


----------



## Kryten (Jan 23, 2012)

SottoVoce said:


> Maybe we can send Stockhausen to scare the aliens off and make sure they never want to invade us.


 Or, en route, he might change his mind and convince the aliens to visit Earth and abduct Philip Glass instead. Depending on who you ask, that could be either a blessing or a curse


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

For those who don't know, NASA did send music into space on the Voyager spacecraft. This list of music is here. Carl Sagan who was a prominent astronomer on the mission apparently said they were thinking of sending all Bach but that would be bragging.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

No *Ligeti??????*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

> »
> Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F. First Movement, Munich Bach Orchestra, Karl Richter, conductor. 4:40
> »
> Java, court gamelan, "Kinds of Flowers," recorded by Robert Brown. 4:43
> ...


(Looking at the classical music selections)

Great way to give aliens the wrong idea about our planet's music. They should have put in some Stockhausen as he is an alien himself, and it would be nice if the other aliens on his home planet respond that they recognise Stockhausen's music and plan on giving a full performance of his "Licht" cycle! I think some interstellar musical diversity would be better than just "Earth music."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

SottoVoce said:


> Maybe we can send Stockhausen to scare the aliens off and make sure they never want to invade us.


Stockhausen _was_ an alien. He said that he was born on a planet that orbits around Sirius and he was brought to Earth to save music. And he did a bloody good job at it!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

i would've been OK with all Bach. but the selection is fine i think, good diversity.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I imagine the aliens having a good laugh if they were using things like synthesisers thousands of years ago! Perhaps we should have sent some of our sci-fi films and tv progs as well - God only knows what they'd think of something like Blake's 7 but I can imagine them digging Futurama.


----------

